# Post the hotties



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Let's get another one going. Here's some from me

View attachment 81395


View attachment 81396


View attachment 81397


View attachment 81398


View attachment 81399


View attachment 81400


View attachment 81401


View attachment 81402


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

I LOOVEE THESE THREADDSS!!!!!!!!!!
haha


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

<<---- anxiously awaits the pre-warning from Xenon about being careful with nudity.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

damn, i was wearing my good pants today.
u ow me pants.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Natt King Shoal said:


> <<---- anxiously awaits the pre-warning from Xenon about being careful with nudity.


You know me too well.









*Do not post nudity OR SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE images. It is up to the discretion of staff/team to determine what is overtly sexually suggestive. Post at your own risk. Posting images that break the rules (or even the interpretation of rules by different moderators) will risk you being banned from this website.*

(BTW, not ONE of these threads has EVER ended without it locked and at least one person banned from it....)

/warning


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> :nod:











[/quote]

haha thats my gf


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> Let's get another one going. Here's some from me
> View attachment 81402


Just in case your wondering ^^^^^ is severly pushing it IMO.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Let's get another one going. Here's some from me
> View attachment 81402


Just in case your wondering ^^^^^ is severly pushing it IMO.
[/quote]
the good thing is at least we know she shaved :laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> :nod:











[/quote]

haha thats my gf
[/quote]

nice Pickup


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yea shes alright :laugh:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> yea shes alright :laugh:


Yo, she looks familiar...is her name Amy?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> *(BTW, not ONE of these threads has EVER ended without it locked and at least one person banned from it....)*


Ain't that the truth.

Of course, it's not like these pictures are available anywhere else on there internet, right ?

After all, this is the wankingpics-fury, right ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> *(BTW, not ONE of these threads has EVER ended without it locked and at least one person banned from it....)*


Ain't that the truth.

Of course, it's not like these pictures are available anywhere else on there internet, right ?

After all, this is the wankingpics-fury, right ?
[/quote]

Available, yes, but as easily on just one page? Yes and no, this provides a convenience. And the Lounge is for all topics, no? If you guys don't want these kinds of pics posted here then why not just make it part of the rules - "No chicks in bikinis or showing lots of skin". 
Would rather just have it as part of the rules than catch flak for it everytime when I haven't even broken any rules


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ppl dont who dont like these threads are ga. How cna u now resist a hot gir about 90 percent naked. And for some ppl thats probably the most ull ever see so enjoy it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

see now these are hotties no doubt..

oh f-- lets see the hotties


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> *(BTW, not ONE of these threads has EVER ended without it locked and at least one person banned from it....)*


Ain't that the truth.

Of course, it's not like these pictures are available anywhere else on there internet, right ?

After all, this is the wankingpics-fury, right ?
[/quote]

Available, yes, but as easily on just one page? Yes and no, this provides a convenience. And the Lounge is for all topics, no? If you guys don't want these kinds of pics posted here then why not just make it part of the rules - "No chicks in bikinis or showing lots of skin". 
Would rather just have it as part of the rules than catch flak for it everytime when I haven't even broken any rules
[/quote]

All that may be true, but just going off the past history of these threads, I can tell you not one of them ended well. As far as rules go, the "no sexually suggestive images" rule is in place and every time we've had one of these threads, that rule has been broken multiple times.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> And for some ppl thats probably the most ull ever see so enjoy it.


Nice one


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...e=post&id=81401
^^^^ WHO DAT?

yum yum


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

rocker said:


> ppl dont who dont like these threads are ga. How cna u now resist a hot gir about 90 percent naked. And for some ppl thats probably the most ull ever see so enjoy it.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...e=post&id=81401
> ^^^^ WHO DAT?
> 
> yum yum


My god, rock? Some Rock Shox (bike shocks) spokemodel. Holy cow


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...e=post&id=81401
> ^^^^ WHO DAT?
> 
> yum yum


My god, rock? Some Rock Shox (bike shocks) spokemodel. Holy cow
[/quote]
it would be better if she was wet


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> ppl dont who dont like these threads are ga. How cna u now resist a hot gir about 90 percent naked. And for some ppl thats probably the most ull ever see so enjoy it.











[/quote]

i got 50 bucks on this being rockers last thread to participate in i smell a banning..









i dont wish to violate p-fury law so this is as suggestive as i will dare to go.. damn that is one hot broad


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> ppl dont who dont like these threads are ga. How cna u now resist a hot gir about 90 percent naked. And for some ppl thats probably the most ull ever see so enjoy it.











[/quote]

i got 50 bucks on this being rockers last thread to participate in i smell a banning..









i dont wish to violate p-fury law so this is as suggestive as i will dare to go.. damn that is one hot broad
[/quote]
whoa what the hell i wasnt saying that to xenon himself i was just saying that to ppl that HATE these kinda threads. I understand y ppl might dislike them cause someone will pot a nude pic and get it ruined.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

to be honest I dont even see the point of these threads being about at all. If people wanted to see images of women then just go and type it into google and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Never let it be known that I am too big of a prude to take part in this


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> to be honest I dont even see the point of these threads being about at all. If people wanted to see images of women then just go and type it into google and enjoy yourself.


i respect your thought craig.
But some ppl may have that safe search or parent block thing on.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rocker said:


> to be honest I dont even see the point of these threads being about at all. If people wanted to see images of women then just go and type it into google and enjoy yourself.


i respect your thought craig.
But some ppl may have that safe search or parent block thing on.
[/quote]

then if you arent in control of it to turn it off you obviously arent old enough to be looking at them in this forum, and it wouldnt be right for P-Fury to allow you to!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Never let it be known that I am too big of a prude to take part in this


Damn, I'd hit it!


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a quick note to the people who start threads like this and try to push it over the line:

You are on a computer, on the internet.. Theres a billion places to look at photos and movies just like this. Why not go spend your (free??) time there? If the mods and majority of members here don't really like this sh*t or accept it, why the hell even bother.

Can U multitask? Can you have two windows open at once? Fulfill your masturbatory fantasies in one window and get along well with PFury members in the other??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

how long did it take to get ride of the stupid avatars?

how long would it take to get rid of these "hotties" threads?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

rocker said:


> But some ppl may have that safe search or parent block thing on.


That's what proxify is for


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I love these threads... but... rules are rules...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Here's a couple of serious hotties for ya.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol i see xenon is still here awaiting the retard who will post a nude pic :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I love these threads... but... rules are rules...


These threads are not against the rules. The steady escalation in pictures become against the rules (3rd or 4th page usually)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I love these threads... but... rules are rules...


These threads are not against the rules. The steady escalation in pictures become against the rules (3rd or 4th page usually)
[/quote]

Ive learned my lesson... so for now... im only an observer...

I dont want to be a


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> Just a quick note to the people who start threads like this and try to push it over the line:
> 
> You are on a computer, on the internet.. Theres a billion places to look at photos and movies just like this. Why not go spend your (free??) time there? If the mods and majority of members here don't really like this sh*t or accept it, why the hell even bother.
> 
> Can U multitask? Can you have two windows open at once? Fulfill your masturbatory fantasies in one window and get along well with PFury members in the other??


Who, like, are you? Do I come over to your work station and kick the blackberry out of your hand, and tell you to use an etch-a-sketch instead? Do I tell you to put a picture on your background instead of a plain screen, or use a mac instead of a dell? No, I don't. So don't tell me to open one window and blah blah blah...
The topic heading was very, very clear, not like I tricked you into opening it, so if you don't like the topic then don't click on it, simple as that. Can U understand that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

To be more interesting, the thread topic needs to be more refined. 
Just posting random internet hotties is too broad of a topic.
Here are my picks:


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

i smell a


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lets try to make it to the 4 page without any fights.
I agree with srapp if u dont like dont post.












Bullsnake said:


> To be more interesting, the thread topic needs to be more refined.
> Just posting random internet hotties is too broad of a topic.
> Here are my picks:


alright...srapp change the subtitle to....
must be able to see soemthing
or
most only be wearing thin bikini


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hot stuff (can't help but contribute







)...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

YES i started a trend and derailed this thread..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> alright...srapp change the subtitle to....
> must be able to see soemthing
> or
> most only be wearing thin bikini


Nope, sorry, topic stands as is, principle of the matter at this point more than anything else.

So please respect the rules and the Mods and do not go overboard, we all know where the line is. In case you need help, Xenon has declared that one pic is pushing it, so don't post anything more explicit than that, preferably a little less explicit maybe, to show respect.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> i smell a


HAHAH a TALI BAN


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Hot stuff (can't help but contribute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's too explicit, I can see their eyes...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> i smell a


HAHAH a TALI BAN
[/quote]




































alright i have to admit that is funny


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Who, like, are you?


For some reason, that cracked me up

Sounds like Valley Girl lingo - "so, like, who are you ? let's like, get some frapuccinos, and, like, go shopping or something!"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Who, like, are you?


For some reason, that cracked me up

Sounds like Valley Girl lingo - "so, like, who are you ? let's like, get some frapuccinos, and, like, go shopping or something!"
[/quote]

Hahahah, true. Even funnier since I'm from NY.
It was meant more for dramatic pause, tho

Here's another hottie, sure to get me banned:

View attachment 81428


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

^















can we get back to topic now plz....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...all except the first is Miss Equador


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

we are on topic, these are some hot babes.. yeah


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> we are on topic, these are some hot babes.. yeah


The first time w/ the burkas was funny, but now you're just turning into a jack


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

now that is hot


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

That "Miss Equador" chick is good but the pix suck...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> now that is hot


Yup, pretty hot, but not as hot as this:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Look at all these hot chicks voting for P-Fury on Aquarank!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> That "Miss Equador" chick is good but the pix suck...


Click to enlarge, pic will be better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

AHhhhhh... thanks...!

those afghan chix have dood hands... yikes..!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

sunshine should post a pic of her







i see u lurking


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> sunshine should post a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you top all these hotties...
Speaking of hotties, where's Tink?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn it guys I was checking out the pics and my F-in boss just walked in!!

I do think we should have an 18+ plus forum for dirty jokes, pictures, or other "adult" material. My other hobby, guns, and their forums all have a section like that. Its nice to see hot nude chicks posing with guns! I havnt seen any posing with piranhas, however.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

:laugh: not really lurking, reading the funny comments in this thread. I had a good laugh!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> :laugh: not really lurking, reading the funny comments in this thread. I had a good laugh!!


show the pic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL, there goes jackie... laughing at the desperation...











Scrap5000 said:


> sunshine should post a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you top all these hotties...
Speaking of hotties, where's Tink?
[/quote]

are you kidding me?!?!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sunshine should post a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you top all these hotties...
Speaking of hotties, where's Tink?
[/quote]

are you kidding me?!?!
[/quote]

Which part perplexes you? Sun or Tink, or both?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sunshine should post a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you top all these hotties...
Speaking of hotties, where's Tink?
[/quote]

are you kidding me?!?!
[/quote]

maybe he was being sarcastic ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> sunshine should post a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you top all these hotties...
Speaking of hotties, where's Tink?
[/quote]

are you kidding me?!?!
[/quote]

maybe he was being sarcastic ?
[/quote]

No way, they're both really cute


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

o maybe they just have differnt taste in women?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ill settle this


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jackie is cute... I agree with you on that...

tink is cool, but i wouldnt over do it...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


>


i dont know xenon thats pretty suggestive...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


>


Nice, but you forgot to include Brad Pitt's man chowder on her tho....hahahah


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


>


Nice, but you forgot to include Brad Pitt's man chowder on her tho....hahahah
[/quote]


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

MAN GISSELE IS LOOKING HOT!!!!

TOP THIS


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Mya
View attachment 81449


duff sisters
View attachment 81456


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> MAN GISSELE IS LOOKING HOT!!!!
> 
> TOP THIS


Oooooh, you're all going celeb? OK...Caprice, Pressley, Elisha & Kunis


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> MAN GISSELE IS LOOKING HOT!!!!
> 
> TOP THIS


Oooooh, you're all going celeb? OK...Caprice, Pressley, Elisha & Kunis
[/quote]
From PMK to PRN


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The two hotttest bitches known To Brujo!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

aah, nothinglike some good looking women


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Never let it be known that I am too big of a prude to take part in this


Oh god I just skeeted all over my keyboard....


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats my kinda girl


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Thats my kinda girl


Dammit..... Thats just too conservative, I think you could get away with having your girlfriend pose nude for us, her rolls cover up all the genitalia....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Thats my kinda girl


I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nuance said:


> Thats my kinda girl


This is definitely against the rules. Banned.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Dis are my hotties....


























uhhhh.. i likee that buttyyy.. makes me droooool....











































































MILF..


























Go ahead, use em as props for







off....:rasp:


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

sry guys but u cant beat Jessica Alba...no way


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Thats my kinda girl


talk about more CUSHION for the PUSHIN


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> sry guys but u cant beat Jessica Alba...no way


I gotta agree...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn wasabi-glow, that last chick looks good to me...

Alba is VERY HOT...


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

These chicks are soo hott right now

View attachment 81589


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> damn wasabi-glow, that last chick looks good to me...


I know, She's sooo tall though, I think she's about 6'2".. plus 2 inch high heels, then she was about 6'4" in that pix...


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Thats my kinda girl


This is definitely against the rules. Banned.
[/quote]

lol, your not serious???


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

wasabi-glow said:


> damn wasabi-glow, that last chick looks good to me...


I know, She's sooo tall though, I think she's about 6'2".. plus 2 inch high heels, then she was about 6'4" in that pix...:laugh:
[/quote]

Wait, that's YOU? I thought it was William Hung...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Man, I dont care how tall she it... DAAAAYMN...!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

That pic of Jessica Alba swimming though the blue water - I have a copy of that Scuba Diver Magazine, and lemme tell you, it's AWESOME in the full-size version


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

i hate it when ugly guys get hot chicks (guy from american idol)







just cuz hes famous







well i got a big burrito







that guy from american idol







dont got what it takes :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

teamevil said:


> i hate it when ugly guys get hot chicks (guy from american idol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was photoshopped....


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

lol, it is. well good


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> damn wasabi-glow, that last chick looks good to me...


I know, She's sooo tall though, I think she's about 6'2".. plus 2 inch high heels, then she was about 6'4" in that pix...:laugh:
[/quote]

Wait, that's YOU? I thought it was William Hung...
[/quote]
That's me.. I put William Hung's face there so that my GF won't know that it was me...














I'll be dead meat if she find's out.. HAR HAR HAR!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Thats my kinda girl


Thats gross...and whats even grosser is the medical term they call it when your fat hangs down that low...its called an apron.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> These chicks are soo hott right now
> 
> View attachment 81589


LOL









nice i dont hink anyone elsecaught on to this post but its brilliant


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> These chicks are soo hott right now
> 
> View attachment 81589


LOL









nice i dont hink anyone elsecaught on to this post but its brilliant
[/quote]
DOes that mean we have a pedophile in this forum????


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

wasabi-glow said:


> These chicks are soo hott right now
> 
> View attachment 81589


LOL









nice i dont hink anyone elsecaught on to this post but its brilliant
[/quote]
DOes that mean we have a pedophile in this forum????








[/quote]
I dont think he meant it like that.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

cjdrew2 said:


> These chicks are soo hott right now
> 
> View attachment 81589


























i dig racists teenagers...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> These chicks are soo hott right now
> 
> View attachment 81589


























i dig racists teenagers...
[/quote]

The twins:


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

HEIDI KLUM ANYONE


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

More please! Thank you


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

adultswim said:


> More please! Thank you


 maybe later hahahahahahaha

this more than enough to beat yer meat with LOL


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> These chicks are soo hott right now
> 
> View attachment 81589


























i dig racists teenagers...
[/quote]

The twins:















[/quote]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that VS model with the devious face is my fav. (last pic)

She never shows her butt tho... I wonder...
post more!!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> that VS model with the devious face is my fav. (last pic)
> 
> She never shows her butt tho... I wonder...
> post more!!!


 this is for you RIGOR
































































ADRIANA LIMA ANYONE????


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wooooow...don't let it die...


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.heatherdeenlocklear.net/013/006.html

God bless her 
View attachment 82558


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I think I've fallen in love all over again. While watching The Day After Tomorrow, I fell in love with her:

Emmy Rossum


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

For those who have cable/DSL connections: One of the music videos I saw while I was down in Australia...its truly a great video...TRUST me (for those who have 56k, truly sorry but you can still try to watch if you want)

Benni Benassi - Satisfaction


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> For those who have cable/DSL connections: One of the music videos I saw while I was down in Australia...its truly a great video...TRUST me (for those who have 56k, truly sorry but you can still try to watch if you want)
> 
> Benni Benassi - Satisfaction


hope thats not the porno version of it you posted LOL

the porno version is much better


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> For those who have cable/DSL connections: One of the music videos I saw while I was down in Australia...its truly a great video...TRUST me (for those who have 56k, truly sorry but you can still try to watch if you want)
> 
> Benni Benassi - Satisfaction


hope thats not the porno version of it you posted LOL

the porno version is much better








[/quote]

Theres a porno version?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Thats my kinda girl


Honestly the sickest "thing" I have ever seen. HER ROLL IS COMING OUT UNDERNEATH THE SKIRT! DO YOU PEOPLE REALIZE THAT?!







I bet she eats McDonalds everyday too, she needs to be yelled at for being so fat. Sorry for that, fat people piss me off.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> For those who have cable/DSL connections: One of the music videos I saw while I was down in Australia...its truly a great video...TRUST me (for those who have 56k, truly sorry but you can still try to watch if you want)
> 
> Benni Benassi - Satisfaction


Nice A$$........i mean power tools


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> For those who have cable/DSL connections: One of the music videos I saw while I was down in Australia...its truly a great video...TRUST me (for those who have 56k, truly sorry but you can still try to watch if you want)
> 
> Benni Benassi - Satisfaction


hope thats not the porno version of it you posted LOL

the porno version is much better








[/quote]

Theres a porno version?








[/quote]

there sure is














............ of course i have got it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> For those who have cable/DSL connections: One of the music videos I saw while I was down in Australia...its truly a great video...TRUST me (for those who have 56k, truly sorry but you can still try to watch if you want)
> 
> Benni Benassi - Satisfaction


hope thats not the porno version of it you posted LOL

the porno version is much better








[/quote]

Theres a porno version?








[/quote]

there sure is














............ of course i have got it :laugh:
[/quote]
And of course you should share...PM or something


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

CAN'T POST PICTURE...BUT YET YOU POST THE LINK...C'MON MAN GET ON THE BALL...NO PORN..MEANS NO PORN

CONISDER THIS A VERBAL WARNING..CAREFUL ON WHAT YOU POST..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

miro you ARE the man for posting that site! the girl in the grey spandex pants has the most perfect gorgeous ass on the face of the planet!!!!!!!!

WOW


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Miro said:


> cant post the pic i want too...


Hot ass girls, but those pics are not allowed here bro

link removed - Jewelz


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they arent HERE they are on that site LOL

i dont see any nudity....... well maybe in my head


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Miro said:


> cant post the pic i want too...
> 
> NO


YO!!!!!
I know her...not like know-know, more like seen an actual video of her! I downloaded it, but its either on abum.com or gkko.com.......She has the hottest ass, and body I have ever seen....gimmie like 15 minutes, I'll find the video and post it....its not porn or anything, but the video is literally to die for....








[/quote]

Found it.
Her name is Keyra Augustina or something like that.
The video to match the photos Miro posted!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> cant post the pic i want too...
> 
> NO


YO!!!!!
I know her...not like know-know, more like seen an actual video of her! I downloaded it, but its either on abum.com or gkko.com.......She has the hottest ass, and body I have ever seen....gimmie like 15 minutes, I'll find the video and post it....its not porn or anything, but the video is literally to die for....








[/quote]

Found it.
Her name is Keyra Augustina or something like that.
The video to match the photos Miro posted!
[/quote]








she is a goddess


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> cant post the pic i want too...
> 
> NO


YO!!!!!
I know her...not like know-know, more like seen an actual video of her! I downloaded it, but its either on abum.com or gkko.com.......She has the hottest ass, and body I have ever seen....gimmie like 15 minutes, I'll find the video and post it....its not porn or anything, but the video is literally to die for....








[/quote]

Found it.
Her name is Keyra Augustina or something like that.
The video to match the photos Miro posted!
[/quote]








she is a goddess
[/quote]

I agree ! One of the best butts I think I have ever seen!!! Awesome!!! Makes you wanna stand up and beg for buttermilk!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Miro said:


> CAN'T POST PICTURE...BUT YET YOU POST THE LINK...C'MON MAN GET ON THE BALL...NO PORN..MEANS NO PORN
> 
> CONISDER THIS A VERBAL WARNING..CAREFUL ON WHAT YOU POST..


Hey man pm me whatever these facist's won't let you post.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

now u know which athletes get the best girls.. hehe


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

LMAO...this thread has 2,215 views already..


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

sorry ThePack, dint think their was any porn on that site...dint look on the sidelines...btw that video is killer....and jiggy, u just ruined that gurl for me i thought she was hotter on the little pic...now i see her in big and she kinda looks like a man...the other gurls are ok...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i still think she is hot.







lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Miro said:


> sorry ThePack, dint think their was any porn on that site...dint look on the sidelines...btw that video is killer....and jiggy, u just ruined that gurl for me i thought she was hotter on the little pic...now i see her in big and she kinda looks like a man...the other gurls are ok...










The link opened up to some nice tities. You didnt even have to look at the sidelines


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

as if no one likes a good look at them now and again anyways LOL all us guys grew up suckin on a pair.......... and all the ladies own a pair.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

oh yeah...true in the get ureself a gurl spam adds...i dont really pay attention to those...specially when they say u can find hot grls in outremont...my neighborhood...kinda freaky.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> LMAO...this thread has 2,215 views already..










Everyone yelled at me when I started it & said it would be closed soon. I think we've all shown a lot of maturity


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> LMAO...this thread has 2,215 views already..


:nod: Everyone yelled at me when I started it & said it would be closed soon. I think we've all shown a lot of maturity :nod:
[/quote]

actually we've already had to remove a couple of images/links... it's pretty much one more violation away from being closed


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> LMAO...this thread has 2,215 views already..


:nod: Everyone yelled at me when I started it & said it would be closed soon. I think we've all shown a lot of maturity :nod:
[/quote]

actually we've already had to remove a couple of images/links... it's pretty much one more violation away from being closed
[/quote]

Foot, meet mouth...mouth, meet foot...

C'mon peeps, keep it within the rules, why is that so hard for you to do?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, check that, I guess it was only one link we've had to remove thus far..

But quite a few people have reported different posts from this thread

Basically anytime a thread like this pops up, it makes our job a bit harder than it has to be; just something to think about


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> LMAO...this thread has 2,215 views already..


:nod: Everyone yelled at me when I started it & said it would be closed soon. I think we've all shown a lot of maturity :nod:
[/quote]
They can be good threads, but all it takes is a few bad posts to mess it up. Those post happen EVERYTIME one of these threads is made.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i found Topanga!!!!!! Remember Corys' GF from Boy Meets World?


























These are some of the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen......wow!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

none of the pics worked prodigal marine


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> none of the pics worked prodigal marine


works for me :rasp:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i see red x's


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

View attachment 84361


View attachment 84360


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

make it bounce


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry, Im bored and Im gonna bump this back to the top with more beautiful women.

Todays women are from the worlds best kept secret....Women from the orient.

Ever hear of the beautiful Maggie Q? (watch Naked Weapon[not a porn] and Rush Hour 2 and you'll see why she's WOW)

































and she's viet-american....YESSSSSSSSSSSS!









Qi Shu (The Transporter)
















......she's got a lot of nude photos of her....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

2nd and last pic are hot!


----------

